# What Will You Do If Hillary Wins?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I turned the video off after I saw those bands on his wrist. I'm not going to listen to someone who wears those. 

Don't let that sway you tho.......that's just me. 

If Hillary wins I will continue to do the best I can, like always.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I turned the video off after I saw those bands on his wrist. I'm not going to listen to someone who wears those.
> 
> Don't let that sway you tho.......that's just me.
> 
> If Hillary wins I will continue to do the best I can, like always.


What do the bands signify?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> What do the bands signify?


I don't know and don't care.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I don't know and don't care.


Seriously, since I have satellite internet it real difficult to watch videos so I haven't watched it yet. My question about the bands is serious. Are they metal bands signifying he's in chains by some weirdo group? Leather bands signifying he's a leather worker for the NAZIS what are they


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Seriously, since I have satellite internet it real difficult to watch videos so I haven't watched it yet. My question about the bands is serious. Are they metal bands signifying he's in chains by some weirdo group? Leather bands signifying he's a leather worker for the NAZIS what are they


Looked like a yellow plastic wrist band, similar to a Livestrong band.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cry a little for the death of America, before my anger and self preservation kicks in.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Looked like a yellow plastic wrist band, similar to a Livestrong band.


Poor Lance Armstrong. They railroaded his ass didn't they. Its as if a guy can't take a few steroids have a few blood transfusions or whatever the hell they do. I like how the sports world picks and chooses a few steroid users and knocks them down while they let others do it and get away with it.

Politics I guess...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ding it now. She already won, buying more guns then losing them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Looked like a yellow plastic wrist band, similar to a Livestrong band.


Looks like a watch band turned downward and a couple of the rubbery wristbands every cause sells now to make money. I have a few....one for the SPCA and another for breast cancer I think.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing different then I'm doing now. She doesn't and never will have any influence over me.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Awareness bands that mean something to him I'm sure. I have a lot of respect for what he shares in his videos even though I would not go to his extremes (complete off grid living isn't for me). He's wearing yellow and tan awareness bands. Here's a link to what the colors signify (too many to pinpoint in my opinion and not sure how accurate the site is...) He is retired military and I certainly respect him for his service.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

dmet said:


> Awareness bands that mean something to him I'm sure. I have a lot of respect for what he shares in his videos even though I would not go to his extremes (complete off grid living isn't for me). He's wearing yellow and tan awareness bands. Here's a link to what the colors signify (too many to pinpoint in my opinion and not sure how accurate the site is...) He is retired military and I certainly respect him for his service.


Thanks dmet, I had never heard the term awareness bands, but it is dead on. They are a personal connection/symbol for the wearer.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

To be honest, if Hilary wins except for walking around pissed off for quite some time, I can't see my life changing much. Meaning I'll prep best I can and take life as it comes, trying to be ready for whatever comes.
I don't believe Starting a war with Russia, I think she'll be too busy with her war with America, what does that mean?, stay tuned.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I will get drunk for the first time in thirty one years.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Those bands can mean many things from cancer awareness to support our troops if you look at the chart dmet posted the link to. My Guess Support Our Troops. Why would anyone have a problem with awareness bands? As for what will I do if the wicked witch is elected stay up here on my volcano until she is unelected


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I will follow her and her foundations investments and try to invest as much as I can in the same stock. I will have to pull out before it peaks and not capitalize as much as they will, because I won't know when the rug is going to get pulled out from under it, like they will.
Also I will probably self identify as a black, angry man to avoid having laws apply to me. 
I may even start my own campaign promoting awareness of the struggle of Black men who were born from Irish slave owners, who came out looking Irish.... its actually a travesty how many of us there are... 
I will not stop until we are recognized!!! 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Like Mad Trapper, I will weep for the loss of this country. I will be angry that we committed suicide as a republic and as a nation. I will be disappointed that we choose corruption, tyranny, lies, criminality, and weakness. I will continue on as I have but prepare at a quicker pace. As I have said before, I don't believe we will survive her first term, as a nation most certainly, as a people quite possibly. Prepare.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stick said:


> I will get drunk for the first time in thirty one years.


Hell, I plan on getting sober if she wins. Time to get serious real about things then...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

" LOCK & LOAD " every thing I got , and get ready for SHTF .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

There is no way she is going to lose. Honestly, does anyone think Trump has a chance. The fix is in, the left, sick, lame n lazy need her, and Bill wants that Bed n Breakfast again..


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> There is no way she is going to lose. Honestly, does anyone think Trump has a chance. The fix is in, the left, sick, lame n lazy need her, and Bill wants that Bed n Breakfast again..


Honestly, I have such mistrust in our government anymore I'm not sure they are even counting votes anymore. I mean really all we see are these numbers popping up and states turning either red or blue, is it really the results of our votes or just a grand illusion?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Honestly, I have such mistrust in our government anymore I'm not sure they are even counting votes anymore. I mean really all we see are these numbers popping up and states turning either red or blue, is it really the results of our votes or just a grand illusion?


I keep asking but no one ever answers me. Who is the wizard behind the curtain?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

keep working towards self preservation knowing what is coming down the pike.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Honestly, I have such mistrust in our government anymore I'm not sure they are even counting votes anymore. I mean really all we see are these numbers popping up and states turning either red or blue, is it really the results of our votes or just a grand illusion?


That my friend is the beauty of electronic voting. The results are what they say they are. No valid way to do recounts. So easy to place a sub program to throw say every 3rd or 7th vote to the candidate of the elite's choice. Almost impossible to prove. Unless your a democrat and then we get to count the 100% pure party votes that have been riding around in someones trunk for three days, voting multiple times or voting from the grave.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Accelerate my last few rounds of stocking up on all SHTF items. I'm set now but I will max out what I have.

One of many corners in the basement! Where I don't have food I have water stored and of course....TP


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe it will be time to use the 2nd amendment for what the founding fathers intended, and it ain't hunting deer.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I keep asking but no one ever answers me. Who is the wizard behind the curtain?


Good question, Auntie. Some say it is the Central Banks of the world, some say the 100 richest families who hold the stock of those banks. It could be the combined weight of the big corporations, along with governments and the military complexes.

Maybe I'm crazy, but I believe the most powerful people in the world have the greatest luxury in the world: complete anonymity. I don't think we will ever know who the masters are who pull the strings of our puppet existence.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

There are many puppets in politics, media, music, banking, business, and elite families. The string puller and manipulator is the Enemy, aka Satan.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I like that, Watchman. The Enemy.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I forgot before I start finishing up and maxing out every square inch with SHTF supplies I'm
going to take the family to KFC for a " Hillary special" comes with a small breast, a fat thigh, and a left wing!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> I forgot before I start finishing up and maxing out every square inch with SHTF supplies I'm
> going to take the family to KFC for a " Hillary special" comes with a small breast, a fat thigh, and a left wing!


Correction: Two small breasts, two FAT thighs, and all the left wings you can stomach.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Correction: Two small breasts, two FAT thighs, and all the left wings you can stomach.


I was going with a 3 piece special. I bet three piece special has a different meaning for Bill.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I will go hunting. I will kill a deer and I will live my life. No different than it has been. I will just be in mourning for the lost Supreme Court.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Auntie said:


> I keep asking but no one ever answers me. Who is the wizard behind the curtain?


George Soros
Agenda 21 authors
Bilderburg Group
Illuminati
....and many more who's whole purpose is world domination, depopulation, world government, and absolute power.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

If the witch wins, I don't believe that we would start a war with Russia. I don't believe her administration will get involved in any wars. Democrats are too stupid and a bunch of cowards to get involved in a war. other countries however would not hesitate to attack us since they know her administration would allow them, the enemy, to walk all over us.

Hillary administration will start with the supreme Court. They will put in place laws that would take freedom away from "we the people". Once we are outlawed, she will start an attack on all of us by way of the FBI, BATFE and home land security. I'm sure the IRS will take part on the assault as well. As you all know, the Islamic terrorist is not her priority. However, the patriots are. Patriots and anything that has something to do with patriotism have already been labeled as terrorist. She considers patriots as a threat to her agenda. I expect a bigger and more intrusive government from her administration. 

I also expect her to further divide this country. She will send a message telling the low information voters the the patriots are against them and that they are threatening to take away their freebees. Then she will use the race card against the patriots that will induce unrest and blame the patriots for it. She will also use the unrest as a reason for martial law. So if the witch wins the white house, I will be mourning the death of this once great nation. 

May God have mercy on our souls.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess I'll do the same thing I did over the last 8 years under Obama. I'll try to save my pennies, pay off my debts, and stay warm/dry and fed. I've already got the essentials covered gun wise if she goes for a renewal of the AWB, I probably will buy a couple hundred bucks in magazines though. I really don't know what else you could do except for vote for representatives that disagree with her policies that you also dislike.


I also live in a pretty gun friendly state, I doubt our conceal carry policies are going to change much unless they go to constitutional carry which is being debated right now. The people that are going to be affected most are the ones stuck in the anti gun states that have been trying to get things fixed through the court system. It's going to be time to choose to if you can stomach the policies are where your at or if you need to move to greener pasture.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I keep asking but no one ever answers me. Who is the wizard behind the curtain?


The more critical question may be why have we not pulled the curtain back. We as conservatives of this once great Republic loose ground day by day to the liberal socialist agenda. Does it all have to come crashing down before it stops or do we pull the curtain back and shoot the damn wizard?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The real question is, What would John Galt do.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> The real question is, What would John Galt do.


 @John Galt


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> The real question is, What would John Galt do.


Like in the Ayn Rand book I'd withdraw even further and adopt a bit more of "the grey man" strategy.

A nail that sticks up is more likely to be pounded.

@ Operator 6


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I spotted him for an idiot when he claimed to have a degree in politics. It went down hill from there. I do appreciate that he thinks Trump is the lesser of the evils. No need for the Ruskies to nuke us..they just need to stand back and watch us destroy ourselves. The bands must signify he is a patient in an mental asylum.


----------

